# Trop maniaque ?



## Perlimpimpine (Hier à 09:29)

Bjr
Alors voilà. J'accueille un petit bonhomme de 5 mois depuis une dizaine de jours environ. On s'adapte l'un à l'autre en douceur, chacun prenant ses marques.
Les PE me semblent corrects. 
Le seul souci, c'est que le petit n'est pas lavé tous les jours. Alors, je sais que c'est la nouvelle mode depuis quelques années de prendre un bain tous les 36 du mois à son bébé, mais il n'y a pas que ça. C'est déjà la 3ème fois qu'il porte le même body 2 jours de suite. Pareil, les vêtements 2 jours de suite et ce matin, les chaussettes sont les mêmes depuis 3 jours!
Je suis trop à cheval sur la propreté voire maniaque ou il y a vraiment un souci ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 09:36)

bonjour, ça me choque pas,c'est un nourrisson un body tout les 2 jours me semble convenable chaussette pareil 

à 5 mois il marche pas cours pas donc pas de transpiration et pas de marche donc chaussettes propres 

tant que le body ou autres ne sont pas tâché ou marqué par quoi que ce soit pour moi ça va


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Hier à 09:37)

Bonjour, 

Oui, je pense que oui. 2 jours avec un body ça ne me choque pas sauf s'il est sale à cause de débordements. 
Les chaussettes, idem, je suppose qu'il ne se déplace pas encore...Idem pour les vêtements sauf s'ils sont sales.

Il m'arrive de porter le même Jean 2 jours de suite, je ne me sens pas pour autant degueu.


----------



## incognito (Hier à 09:37)

à 5 mois, les vêtements ne se salissent pas tant que ça, les sous-vêtements doivent être changés par contre. 

pour les chaussettes, sont elles vraiment sales ????


pour le bain, ce n'est pas tous les jours, la peau n'aime pas, une toilette rapide suffit si l'enfant n'a pas transpiré à outrance.
sinon, on peut donner une douche rapide (oui, même à cet âge) qui fait que l'eau ne reste pas trop sur la peau donc limite la sécheresse


----------



## AMANDIN1 (Hier à 09:39)

Bonjour, moi j'accueille un enfant, c'est bien pire que cela. Manteau horriblement sale, ongles longs noirs, cheveux avec parfois des restes de nourriture collés. Moi aussi j'en ai marre parce qu'aime bien que tout soit propre.
Les parents le matin salissent mon sol car leurs chaussures sont hyper sales.
Pour eux l'hygiène n'est pas importante. Moi cela me pèse énormément. Heureusement que le contrat se termine bienôt.


----------



## Catie6432 (Hier à 09:42)

Oui GénéralMetal1988, d'ailleurs un jean ne se lave qu'à avoir été porté plusieurs fois (on préconise 6 à 7 fois) et toujours sur l'envers, pour prolonger sa durée de vie.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 09:43)

quand j'entend "bain" tout les soirs par des parents mes poils s'hérissent lol surtout quand j'entend les parents épuisaient de leur journée et qu'ils ont 2/3 enfants et dire "ho là là il y a le bain" dans ma tête je me dis ils se rajoutent des corvées en plus alors qu'un gants suffit quand ils sont nourrisson ou une douche quand ils marchent et pas besoin de shampoing tout les jours non plus,il y a de qoui dégouté l'enfant du bain et très mauvais pour la peau on est pas des poissons quand même lol


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 09:44)

AMANDIN1 a dit: 


> Bonjour, moi j'accueille un enfant, c'est bien pire que cela. Manteau horriblement sale, ongles longs noirs, cheveux avec parfois des restes de nourriture collés. Moi aussi j'en ai marre parce qu'aime bien que tout soit propre.
> Les parents le matin salissent mon sol car leurs chaussures sont hyper sales.
> Pour eux l'hygiène n'est pas importante. Moi cela me pèse énormément. Heureusement que le contrat se termine bienôt.


mais pourquoi tu te laisse autant punir


----------



## Titine15 (Hier à 09:45)

Ben le bain c'est pas rois les jours. Une toilette rapide suffit.
Pour le reste rien de choquant tant que ce n'est pas taché


----------



## Emily (Hier à 09:47)

Moi je suis pareil, l'hygiène c'est important.
Pour moi un body doit être changé tous les jours.
Mes sous vêtements je les change tous les jours et les vêtements aussi.
Lors du COVID il était bien stipulé que les enfants devaient venir avec des vêtements propres tous les jours.
J'ai un enfant qui a la varicelle, le body habituellement peut faire 3 jours voir plus 😞.
J'ai dit aux parents qu'il était préférable de changer le body tous les jours avec toutes les crèmes à mettre et bien non, là ça fait 3 jours.
Les douches oui c'est nouveau pas tous les jours.
Cela  regarde les parents, je ne suis pas pour non plus.
Les chaussettes c'est pareil même si un bb n'est pas sale et bien on change.


----------



## sisi79 (Hier à 09:49)

Ce n'est pas être maniaque mais propre. Moi aussi je porte des vêtements 2 jours mais je prends une douche et surtout je ne regurgite pas de lait ou autre (enfin pas encore suis pas assez vieille mdr) qui donne une odeur 
aux vêtements et même à l'enfant.
les vêtements prennnet l'odeur d'urine et de caca, dsl, changer tous les jours c'est un minimum avec une toilette, puisque'il ne faut plus de bain tous les jours. Les cheveux doivent être propre, tout ça est du respect pour l'assmat et en premier pour l'enfant.


----------



## Perlimpimpine (Hier à 09:51)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> quand j'entend "bain" tout les soirs par des parents mes poils s'hérissent lol surtout quand j'entend les parents épuisaient de leur journée et qu'ils ont 2/3 enfants et dire "ho là là il y a le bain" dans ma tête je me dis ils se rajoutent des corvées en plus alors qu'un gants suffit quand ils sont nourrisson ou une douche quand ils marchent et pas besoin de shampoing tout les jours non plus,il y a de qoui dégouté l'enfant du bain et très mauvais pour la peau on est pas des poissons quand même lol


Perso, quand mes enfants étaient petits, ils prenaient un bain tous les soirs et n'ont jamais eu de problèmes de peau.
Pourtant, je partais travailler des 6h30 pour ne rentrer qu'à 18h30 mais à aucun moment je n'ai vécu ce moment comme une corvée bien au contraire. J'étais heureuse de pouvoir me poser un peu après le travail et profiter de mon bébé. Et mon bébé heureux de patauger dans le bain avec ses jouets.😁


----------



## Nounou 22 (Hier à 10:10)

Alors deux jours les mêmes vêtements pour un bébé qui ne se salit pas, ça ne me choque pas. Tant que l'enfant est propre, je vois pas de problème....
Par contre j'ai déjà accueilli un enfant qui arrivait le matin en pyjama de la nuit avec la nourriture du repas de la veille au soir collé dessus. Tout autant sur le visage pas nettoyé de la veille. J'ai fini par dire stop. J'ai arrêté le contrat. Je n'osais plus faire un bisou à l'enfant et créer du lien était compliqué dans ce cas ....
Qu'un bébé ne soit baigné que tous les deux jours, ça me choque pas du moment que la toilette des parties intimes et du visage est faite ....pas de soucis pour moi. Après c'est mieux si le body est changé tous les jours mais si c'est tous les deux jours car celui ci est propre, pas taché.... ça me gène pas. Après les chaussettes, trois jours....bon deux jours seulement c'est mieux.....car l'enfant va à un moment découvrir ses pieds et les porter à la bouche donc il faudra être vigilant à ce moment là pour que les chaussettes soient changées régulièrement. 
Mais dans cette situation, je ne me prendrai pas la tête étant donné que ça ne m'interpelle pas


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 10:12)

Perlimpimpine a dit: 


> Perso, quand mes enfants étaient petits, ils prenaient un bain tous les soirs et n'ont jamais eu de problèmes de peau.
> Pourtant, je partais travailler des 6h30 pour ne rentrer qu'à 18h30 mais à aucun moment je n'ai vécu ce moment comme une corvée bien au contraire. J'étais heureuse de pouvoir me poser un peu après le travail et profiter de mon bébé. Et mon bébé heureux de patauger dans le bain avec ses jouets.😁


on est tous différent  perso je préfère profité de mes enfants assise confortablement et bien au sec lol pas à recommencé une corvée le soir après le boulot à préparé le bain,les laissés trempé puis les lavés la moitié qui crie parcequ'ils veulent pas se savonné après des cris parcequ'ils veulent pas sortir du bain ou y rentré se ,de l'eau partout donc la serpillère qui m'attend et  j'en passe ... puis le diner ,les faire diner ... bon j'arrête j'ai la tête qui tourne rien qu'en racontant  😂 

non mais plus sérieusement, tout les enfants sont pas pareil et tout les parents n'ont pas la même patience ni les mêmes codes si vous,vous prenez du plaisir d'autres voient leur plaisirs ailleurs

pour ce qui est de la peau,pareil tout le monde ne réagis pas pareil mais c'est connu qu'un bain tout les jours c'est pas bon pour la peau, ça fragilise l'épiderme qui nous sert de protection et encore plus si on lave avec des produits naturels ou pas.


----------



## Petuche (Hier à 10:25)

Pour moi l'hygiène et là propreté c'est très important.  Comme certaines je faisais un bain ou une douche tous les jours à mes enfants, ils n'ont jamais eu de probleme de peau ou autre. J'aime que mes accueillis soient propres et changés. J'aime les bb qui sentent bon.  L'année dernière j'ai failli accueillir une petite, déjà là maman n'était pas nickel, et en discutant elle m'a dit qu'elle faisait un bain à la petite toutes les 3 semaines😣 et ben je peux vous dire que ça à été vite fait. Elle a cherché ailleurs. Alors oui changer le body tous les jours même pour un bébé pour moi c'est la base, et le laver tpus les jours, parce que entre la bave et le lait qui coule, c'est pas très hygiénique.


----------



## kikine (Hier à 10:45)

ben ici peau très fragile de mère en fille, donc le médecin nous "interdit" douche et bain tous les jours
qu'il garde ses vêtements 2 jours je ne vois pas le soucis tant qu'il ne sent pas mauvais, que les plis du cou sont propres

y a un moment faut arrêter de pinailler, et non quoi qu'on en dise ou pense un bain tous les jours c'est pas bon pour la peau surtout les bébés


----------



## assmatzam (Hier à 10:56)

Alors oui je vous trouve un peu trop maniaque 😂😂😂
On parle d'un bébé de 5 mois qui ne bouge pas ne fait pas de 4 pattes 

Donc 1 bain tout les 3 jours si il y a petite toilette entre deux c'est tout à fait convenable 

Le body n'a pas à être changé tout les jours
1 body peut faire 2 jours 
sauf si il y a eut des régurgitations ou débordement de couche et qu'il ne fait pas 40°C

Les chaussettes 3 jours idem
C'est un bébé 
Je ne pense pas que les chaussettes soient sales ou qu'elles sentent la transpiration ????


----------



## ElisabethSom (Hier à 11:24)

Moi ça me choque et j'ai le même souci avec un petit de 2 ans et demi
Désolée mais moi je me sens bien après une bonne douche,  et c'était un rituel avec mes enfants en fin de journée : bain, body propre...
Mais bon, c'est mauvais pour la peau il paraît d'être douché 2 minutes par jour...😁


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Hier à 11:42)

Là on parle d'un Bb. Pas d'un enfant marcheur ou rampeur ou d'un adulte.

On lui change la couche régulièrement donc la toilette du siège est bien présente (enfin je le pense), Idem pour le visage et les mains, après le repas au minimum. 

Évidement chez les plus grands, autonomes et continents il est bien évident bien la toilette est quotidienne et les sous vêtements changés tous les jours. 

Perso, si pas de douche hyper chaude, je ne démarre pas, mes os, mes muscles en ont besoin.


----------



## Perlimpimpine (Hier à 12:06)

ElisabethSom a dit: 


> Moi ça me choque et j'ai le même souci avec un petit de 2 ans et demi
> Désolée mais moi je me sens bien après une bonne douche,  et c'était un rituel avec mes enfants en fin de journée : bain, body propre...
> Mais bon, c'est mauvais pour la peau il paraît d'être douché 2 minutes par jour...😁


Mauvais pour la peau? Alors que font tous ces petits bambins dans les piscines pour faire les "bébés nageurs"? Car comme nid à microbes, les piscines sont championnes 😄



GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Là on parle d'un Bb. Pas d'un enfant marcheur ou rampeur ou d'un adulte.
> 
> On lui change la couche régulièrement donc la toilette du siège est bien présente (enfin je le pense), Idem pour le visage et les mains, après le repas au minimum.
> 
> ...


Le souci c'est que pour le change de la couche, c'est coton et eau, donc je n'appelle pas ça vraiment nettoyé...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Hier à 12:19)

Mais si voyons. 6 fois par jour à utiliser des détergents vous croyez que c'est mieux ?
Pour les bb je n'utilise que de l'eau, ils ne sont pas sales pour autant. 
Ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'il n'y a pas de bain, qu'il n'y a pas toilette au savon 1 fois par jour.


----------



## Mimipoupina (Hier à 12:26)

Moi ça ne me choque pas tant que le bébé ne sent pas mauvais j'en accueille plusieurs qui portent le même body pendant plusieurs jours mais ils arrivent la couche propres, les mains propres, débarbouillés ... en tant que maman moi non plus je ne donnais pas le bain à mon bébé tous les jours et si le body n'est pas sale et ne sent pas mauvais je ne voulais pas non plus le changer pour le mettre à laver pour rien


----------



## liline17 (Hier à 12:55)

pour moi c'est une hygiène normale, probablement moins agressive que des produits de nettoyages tous les jour, les lessives aussi peuvent provoquer des problèmes de peau, mon premier faisait de l'exzéma, sur les conseils du pédiatre, j'ai divisé par 2 mes doses de lessives pour chaque lavage, la peau de mon bébé est redevenue normale très rapidement


----------



## ElisabethSom (Hier à 12:57)

En fait, on " inflige"à nos enfants ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour nous ?
Qui ne prend pas 1 douche chaque jour ? Ou  qui se lave les fesses uniquement à l'eau ? 
Pas grand monde j'imagine. Mais un petit qui macérer ds des selles et urine H24, pas de pb, c'est pas sale ?
Vous mettez des tee shirt à même la peau , sans être douchée , plusieurs jours d'affilée ?
Un petit, ça transpire forcément,  comme chacune d'entre nous. 
Pourquoi parler tout de suite de detergeant ? Un bon savon de Marseille,  c'est toxique ?


----------



## kikine (Hier à 13:05)

ElisabethSom a dit: 


> En fait, on " inflige"à nos enfants ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour nous ?
> Qui ne prend pas 1 douche chaque jour ? Ou  qui se lave les fesses uniquement à l'eau ?
> Pas grand monde j'imagine. Mais un petit qui macérer ds des selles et urine H24, pas de pb, c'est pas sale ?
> Vous mettez des tee shirt à même la peau , sans être douchée , plusieurs jours d'affilée ?
> ...


ben moi, je ne prend pas 1 douche tous les jours, en revanche tous les jours me lave dans cet ordre visage et cou, dessous de poitrine, aisselles et parties intimes et pieds au gant + savon, mes filles font de même.. on ne sent pas mauvais loin de là.. et je ne fais plus d'eczema

les bébés au moment du change avec selles c'était au gant et eau savonneuse


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Hier à 13:12)

D'où les changes fréquents qui évitent  les macérations. 
Et oui il y a des personnes qui ne prennent pas une douche par jour !  Je ne connais pas vôtre âge mais chez nous, il n'y avait pas une douche par jour, mais une toilette quotidienne au gant de toilette. C'est moderne cette habitude en fait.
Certains ont gardé ce principe,  par habitude, ou par manque de moyen il ne faut pas l'oublier non plus.
Les personnes âgées par exemple sont quand même nombreuses à ce pas se doucher quotidiennement.


Dans ce cas précis on parle d'un Bb de 5 mois qui ne doit pas courir un marathon tous les jours, s'il est habillé en fonction de la météo il ne doit pas transpirė énormément !


----------



## kikine (Hier à 13:17)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> il n'y avait pas une douche par jour, mais une toilette quotidienne au gant de toilette. C'est moderne cette habitude en fait.
> Certains ont gardé ce principe,  par habitude,


et oui !! perso petite ma mère me lavait (et elle aussi) tous les jours au gant et les parties intimes au bidet la douche c'était quand (et c'est toujours pour ma part) quand je me lave les cheveux


----------



## assmatzam (Hier à 13:31)

ElisabethSom a dit: 


> En fait, on " inflige"à nos enfants ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour nous ?
> Qui ne prend pas 1 douche chaque jour ? Ou  qui se lave les fesses uniquement à l'eau ?
> Pas grand monde j'imagine. Mais un petit qui macérer ds des selles et urine H24, pas de pb, c'est pas sale ?
> Vous mettez des tee shirt à même la peau , sans être douchée , plusieurs jours d'affilée ?
> ...


Alors moi je me lave le cucul à l'eau après chaque passage au toilette 😂😂😂😂

Un enfant qui court qui se dépense transpire pas un bébé 
T'as déjà vu un bébé de 5 mois qui puait la transpiration ou qui sentait des pieds ? 
Bah moins non 

Tu gardes les enfants h24 sans leur changer la couche toi ? 
Tu connais des parents qui font ça ? Moi non
Je change les enfants dès que la couche est souillé et toutes les 4 heures max


----------



## kikine (Hier à 13:33)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Alors moi je me lave le cucul à l'eau après chaque passage au toilette 😂😂😂😂
> 
> Un enfant qui court qui se dépense transpire pas un bébé
> T'as déjà vu un bébé de 5 mois qui puait la transpiration ou qui sentait des pieds ?
> ...


assassin j'ai failli m'étouffer avec mon café!!!  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## assmatzam (Hier à 13:39)

Bah c'est vrai c'est important d'avoir le cucul propre 

Mes toilettes sont équipés d'un système d'auto nettoyage 🚾🚽❄️ un jet pour devant et un autre pour derrière 😂😂😂 et je t'assure que le matin ou en plein hiver et bien ça surprend l'eau est gelée 

Mais c'est une question d'habitude 
Et je fais des économies sur le papier toilette


----------



## kikine (Hier à 13:46)

mdr t'étais sérieuse en plus ? 🤣  🤣
ouaip c'est sur que niveau hygienne c'est top, cela dit suis pas sure que mon minou apprécie l'eau gelée... et ça enlève vraiment toutes les traces? (désolée pour les détails...)
bon par contre (encore pardon ) en cas de gastro faut pas vomir dans les toilettes ou ça te "brosse" les dents en même temps? 

ok ok je sors et je cours très vite me cacher


----------



## MeliMelo (Hier à 14:10)

Moi ça ne me choque pas. L'hygiène est une notion relative et dépend de notre culture, nos perceptions, de notre histoire. Les douches sont très récentes dans l'histoire, avant les gens se lavaient au gant, ils n'étaient pas sales pour autant, dans beaucoup de pays encore les gens n'ont pas accès à la douche, ils se débrouillent autremment ! Et effectivement même à la maternité, ils ne conseillent pas le bain tous les jours aux bébés (ils ne nettoient même plus le bébé à la naissance, c'est pour dire...), et encore moins pour les bébés qui ont des peaux fragiles. En sachant qu'on lave tout de même visage, mains, parties intimes plusieurs fois par jour à ces petits bouts... les vêtements plusieurs jours d'affilée, ba je dirai que ça dépend, si le bébé a vomi dessus bas oui il faut le changer, s'il n'y a rien eu dessus, le vêtement n'est pas sale non plus.. Si vous voyez que le bébé est propre par ailleurs (yeux, oreilles, ongles) je ne m'inquièterai pas davantage.


----------



## Catie6432 (Hier à 14:25)

J'ai un WC "japonais". C'est top. 
Et maintenant on trouve des douchettes à fixer sur les toilettes. 
Je prends une douche et me lave les cheveux tous les deux jours. Autrement tous les jours je lave, visage, cou,  pieds, aisselles et parties intimes. 
Après certains transpirent beaucoup, d'autres moins, certains pratiquent un travail salissant ... 
J'ai accueilli un petit loup qui transpirait vraiment beaucoup. Dans certains cas un bain ou douche quotidien s'impose. Dans d'autres cas, ne pas le faire quotidiennement ne signifie pas mauvaise hygiène.


----------



## pommedamour26 (Hier à 14:38)

Moi je suis comme toi j’aime bien que les bb soient changés tous les jours j’ai un bb de 3 mois actuellement ça va il est changé chaque jour 
Je me dis un bb certes ne marche pas mais bon il sue qd même régurgite 
Donc j’aime bien qu’il soit changé chaque jour puis c’est qd même plus agréable un bb qui sent bon même s’il est lavé au gant qu’un bb pas lavé du tout 
Moi j’ai tjs donné le bain à mes enfants chaque jour et j’en ai 5 
J’adorais partager ce moment avec eux ça n’ a jamais été une corvée malgré que je travaillais à cette époque là à l’hôpital je suis assistante maternelle que depuis 2013 
Mes enfants étaient changé chaque jour mais maintenant ça a bien changé il faut s’y faire pas le choix


----------



## kikine (Hier à 15:23)

pommedamour26 a dit: 


> Donc j’aime bien qu’il soit changé chaque jour puis c’est qd même plus agréable un bb qui sent bon


certes, je suis bien d'accord même si perso je préfère un bébé qui ne sent "rien" car le "sent bon" bien souvent c'est du chimique mauvais pour la peau 
car, ne l'oublions pas la peau d'un bébé est bien plus vulnérable et sensible donc les parfums qui sont dans les produits d'hygiène bébé.. c'est loin d'être top


----------



## Griselda (Hier à 15:41)

Avec les principes écolo c'est de plus en plus fréquent.
A mon sens il y aura négligence s'il y a odeur sinon admettons...
Et oui coton et eau est absolument suffisant, j'en atteste.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 15:44)

en hiver mon vaporisateur d'eau et toujours sur le radiateur + coton ,les parents qui veulent autre chose que de l'eau ils m'apporte un protocole mais en général quand je leur dis que l'eau y a pas mieux quand l'enfant n'a aucun souci ils adhèrent


----------



## kikine (Hier à 15:53)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> en hiver mon vaporisateur d'eau et toujours sur le radiateur + coton ,les parents qui veulent autre chose que de l'eau ils m'apporte un protocole mais en général quand je leur dis que l'eau y a pas mieux quand l'enfant n'a aucun souci ils adhèrent


ça c'est pas bête...


----------



## stephy2 (Hier à 17:25)

Perlimpimpine a dit: 


> Le souci c'est que pour le change de la couche, c'est coton et eau, donc je n'appelle pas ça vraiment nettoyé


Mais si, ils sont nettoyés! Nous avons l'interdiction d'utiliser des lingettes et autre produit de toute façon! Donc pour le change, j'utilise ma petite bouteille/pompe avec du coton que les parents me fournissent. Et même pour les selles, et l'enfant ne pue pas pour autant sauf la couche  évidemment!
Et quand l'enfant bave, le nettoyer aussi avec du coton et eau et surtout dans les plis du cou comme dit Kikine!


----------



## Nounou 22 (Hier à 18:05)

@assmatzam ,
Le papier toilette est très néfaste et donne des hémorroïdes donc tes WC sont top pour l'hygiène 😉 rien de mieux que les WC japonais .... ça évite des problèmes au miveau.....de ce que vous savez 😅🤣 
Voilà voilà.....vu que cette discussion a complètement déviée, autant aller au bout 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MeliMelo (Hier à 18:41)

En formation, ils disent aussi qu'il n'y a pas mieux que eau et coton (et un peu de savon quand selles), qu'après c'est beaucoup de business et en tant que parents on se fait tous avoir ^^


----------



## eden (Hier à 18:50)

Trop maniaque ? La réponse est oui bien sûr ! Il faut prendre du recul ! Allons allons !


----------

